# "Windows Resource Protection could not perform...."



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

I just did a scannow of Windows (as an admin) and it stopped at 53 percent of the verification phase and said "Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation." What should be my next steps? I tried the same in safe mode and same result. Thank you!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Try the following
In the search box type > *cmd*
Right click > Select Run as administrator
In the Command Prompt window
Type [copy and paste]
*DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth*
Press Enter. 
Let it run to completion. Then run sfc /scannow again.
Restart your pc and let us know it that helped.


----------



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for this help. Okay, so, I performed both tests and here are the results:

For the first one:

The WD driver encountered a corruption in the new compressed file's Resource Table. 

The DISM log file can be found at C:\WINDOWS\Logs\DISM\dism.log"

For the second one:

I re-ran the scannow test and got the same result as initially; it stopped at 53% and said: "Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation."


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Try running CHKDSK (Check Disk) 
Search box > Type *cmd* 
Right click > Run as administrator. 
In Command Prompt
Type *chkdsk C: /R*
[C: being the drive that Windows is installed on - if a different drive letter, use it instead of C:]
Press Enter. 
======
Run the following one at a time in Command Prompt as Administrator 
Copy and paste - then press Enter.
*DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth*

The run 'RestoreHealth' again
*DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*



> Quick note: While the command is running, it's expected to see the process stuck at 20 or 40 percent. After a few minutes, the process will complete successfully.
> 
> Once you complete the steps, the Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool will connect to the Windows Update servers to download and replace any damaged files in the local image for Windows 10 as necessary


https://www.windowscentral.com/how-use-dism-command-line-utility-repair-windows-10-image


----------



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes! It's stuck at 22% for quite a while now. What do I do if it doesn't complete soon, as I have a meeting at 11?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

I would let it run and see if it will complete.
What is stuck at 22% - chkdsk or DISM?
What problem were you having that made you run sfc /scannow?

Check and post
TSG System Information Utility - found here.
https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe


----------



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, chkdsk did complete running successfully. It didn't prompt me to download anything when it was finished. I tried running DISM after that. Here is the error message I received:

Image Version: 10.0.17134.1667

[================== 31.5% ]
Error: 4448

The WOF driver encountered a corruption in the compressed file's Resource Table.

The DISM log file can be found at C:\WINDOWS\Logs\DISM\dism.log


blues_harp28 said:


> I would let it run and see if it will complete.
> What is stuck at 22% - chkdsk or DISM?
> What problem were you having that made you run sfc /scannow?
> 
> ...


----------



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

BtF8i4 said:


> Okay, chkdsk did complete running successfully. It didn't prompt me to download anything when it was finished. I tried running DISM after that.
> *
> Here is the error message I received:*
> 
> ...


*
Here is the result of the TSG System Information Utility:*

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Education, 64 bit, Build 17134, Installed 20180525102014.000000-420
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5500U CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 61 Stepping 4, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 5500, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 237 GB (26 GB Free); F: 931 GB (599 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 0310JH, ver A00, s/n /701DY52/CN1296357R0371/
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 1072009, s/n 701DY52
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

BtF8i4 said:


> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Education, 64 bit, Build 17134, *Installed 20180525*102014.000000-420


Are you a student or a teacher as you are using Windows 10 Education and is it up to date with all Windows security updates?


----------



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

BtF8i4 said:


> Okay, chkdsk did complete running successfully. It didn't prompt me to download anything when it was finished. I tried running DISM after that. Here is the error message I received:
> 
> Image Version: 10.0.17134.1667
> 
> ...


Here is


BtF8i4 said:


> Okay, chkdsk did complete running successfully. It didn't prompt me to download anything when it was finished. I tried running DISM after that. Here is the error message I received:
> 
> Image Version: 10.0.17134.1667
> 
> ...


Here is the result of the TSG System Information Utility:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Education, 64 bit, Build 17134, Installed 20180525102014.000000-420
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5500U CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 61 Stepping 4, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 5500, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 237 GB (26 GB Free); F: 931 GB (599 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 0310JH, ver A00, s/n /701DY52/CN1296357R0371/
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 1072009, s/n 701DY52
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


blues_harp28 said:


> Are you a student or a teacher as you are using Windows 10 Education and is it up to date with all Windows security updates?


Looks like there's a Version 1909 that I can upgrade to. What should I do once it's installed?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

> The WOF driver encountered a corruption in the compressed file's Resource Table.


This can be related to bad sectors on the hard drive.
For a quick hard drive test download
CrystalDiskInfo
https://filehippo.com/download_crystaldiskinfo/
Report back what it finds any problems.
======


> Looks like there's a Version 1909 that I can upgrade to


Upgrading to the latest version is a must do as soon as possible.


----------



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, thank you, I updated Windows fully. Now, I downloaded Crystaldiskinfo but Windows won't let me install it. Is there another similar program I can download that won't be a problem running on my PC?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Let's backtrack for a moment with the questions I asked here.


blues_harp28 said:


> What problem were you having that made you run sfc /scannow?





blues_harp28 said:


> Are you a student or a teacher as you are using Windows 10 Education


Please do not keep quoting your answers to me as it is hard to see who said what and when.


----------



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry about the long replies; I see better now where to hit reply. 

To answer your questions, I am using Windows 10 Education. After reading your post above, I saw that there was indeed an upgrade waiting in Windows. So I updated to Version 1909.

Then, just now I ran sfc /scannow. Here is the result. I'm not sure if that solved everything that was wrong?

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them.
For online repairs, details are included in the CBS log file located at
windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For offline
repairs, details are included in the log file provided by the /OFFLOGFILE flag.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

BtF8i4 said:


> I'm not sure if that solved everything that was wrong?


This is still my question - what problems were you having that made you run sfc /scannow?


----------



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

The original problem was that I was unable to re-open Outlook 2019 on my computer once it was already open. So, if I tried to open it a second time, it would not and I would have to reboot the computer. I went to another forum and was given the advice to try sfc /scannow. When I ran it, I encountered the error messages documented above, and therefore needed (and still need perhaps?) to pursue them, since their results weren't right.

The original problem of Outlook not opening a second time has now been resolved. I discovered that it was still running as a process in the task manager; some of the add ons weren't releasing it, and it would still appear as running when I tried to reboot. So, I've disabled all add-ons and done a modify of the Outlook installation. This seems to have resolved that problem.

So, now all I am trying to solve is the hard drive corruption issues that seem to have come to light from the very useful tests you asked me to run above.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

BtF8i4 said:


> I am trying to solve is the hard drive corruption issues


Your post # 14


> Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them.


Your original post is here and it would have helped us, help you, if you had posted there.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/outlook-wont-re-open.1249374/#post-9733104
Did you run CHKDSK (Check Disk) again?


----------



## BtF8i4 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you - it seems to be fixed now.

I posted in the business application forum because I had an Outlook issue. I posted in the Windows forum because I had a hard drive corruption/Windows issue. My assumption was that different expertise and reader interest resided in each forum.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

BtF8i4 said:


> My assumption was that different expertise and reader interest resided in each forum.


Good point, you are right. Good to know all is now a ok.


----------

